# false bottom question



## titansfever83 (Jan 10, 2011)

I have done some researching but have not found an answer yet...

OK, I'm building my first viv with a FB. I will have a waterfall and a small "pond" area(built with GS and cement or casting compound) with maybe 3-4 fish. my filter will be behind my BG. 

My question is, when builing the pond area, do you guys poke tiny holes in the sides of the pond so the water flows throughout the FB and into the filter. I'm assuming I'm right on this because is seems logical. Sorry for the dumb question, I just haven't seen this part of a build described anywhere in my searches.


----------



## JaysPDF (Dec 29, 2010)

Most people choose to use egg crate for false bottoms. its actually a lighting defuser. The eggcrate is usually covered by screening and decorated to hide the egg crate. I always leave areas open to allow the water to easily pass through. Here are some examples made by other board members.


----------



## ktwilliams_28 (Aug 1, 2007)

I assuming by your question that you are using some sort of bowl for your pond. What is done most often and imo better is to slope your FB down so that the frogs can accsess the water that collects there. You can use gravel and srcreen to keep frogs from getting under the fb. Just out of curiousity how big is your tank and what kind of frogs are you putting in it?


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

You're definitely right that the water needs a path to get back to the false bottom area if that is where the filter/pump is. Some techniques I've used:

- Puzzle pieces of submersible wood into the "pond wall", then don't seal the seams where the wood meets.

- make the pond walls out of mesh covered eggcrate, then disguise the eggcrate with moss/etc

- run 1/4 inch drain lines along the bottom, under the pond wall.

- poke hole in the pond wall

It seems whatever you do, it will eventually get clogged and if you have rapid pump flow, your pond will overflow. I currently use 1/4 inch drain lines (sprinkler drip lines work great) and just clear the holes with a small piece of wire whenever they clog (monthly?). The bigger your drain lines are, the less clogging you will get (poked holes clog fast), but you don't want them big enough to become an issue for your frogs or fish. The eggcrate method is probably less problematic, but it sounds like you would have to start over to use that.

Good Luck.


----------



## titansfever83 (Jan 10, 2011)

JaysPDF said:


> Most people choose to use egg crate for false bottoms. its actually a lighting defuser. The eggcrate is usually covered by screening and decorated to hide the egg crate. I always leave areas open to allow the water to easily pass through. Here are some examples made by other board members.


Thanks Jay. and I will be using egg crate, sorry I did not mention it in post. Thanks for the pics too.



ktwilliams_28 said:


> I assuming by your question that you are using some sort of bowl for your pond. What is done most often and imo better is to slope your FB down so that the frogs can accsess the water that collects there. You can use gravel and srcreen to keep frogs from getting under the fb. Just out of curiousity how big is your tank and what kind of frogs are you putting in it?


My pond area will be constructed with the same materials as my BG. Except I will attach several medium sized river rocks(quarter size) with silicone on the pond walls going up to my land area. I will not be using any type of dish to hold the water. And I will cover the pond bottom with gravels just like you would in a fish tank. My tank is a 37 gal Tall.(20" x 18" x 24"tall).



Boondoggle said:


> You're definitely right that the water needs a path to get back to the false bottom area if that is where the filter/pump is. Some techniques I've used:
> 
> - Puzzle pieces of submersible wood into the "pond wall", then don't seal the seams where the wood meets.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot Boon. 

Sounds like I might try a few random openings with mesh protection or use some of my left over larger PVC and cover the ends with mesh. My pond will be approx. 4" deep.

Thanks again to everyone who replied. Question answered!!


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

titansfever83 said:


> Sounds like I might try a few random openings with mesh protection or use some of my left over larger PVC and cover the ends with mesh. My pond will be approx. 4" deep.


Sounds like the best option to me too. Make sure and post pics.


----------

